# RPG Game Find Site



## GameFind (Jun 2, 2009)

I wanted to tell you a little about my new RPG Game Find Site. It’s totally free. It’s newer and getting very good traffic and reviews. The word is starting to spread. Here is something I wrote up about the site.

Finding a role-playing game in your local area used to be a daunting task but not anymore! We help connect players with new or existing role-playing games in your local area. We currently have USA and Canada in our database. More locations are in the works.

http://www.rpggamefind.com/

This site focuses on all types of role-playing (RPG) games, rpg/fantasy card games, RPG board games, and miniature games!

If you have an existing RPG game or starting a new role-playing game and need players, just submit a game listing in your local area.

I created this site to help players connect with games in their local area and for game masters to find more players. The site is totally free. 

I have been an avid role-player for many years and it’s really been hit or miss trying to find games in my area. I did everything I could, visited the local game shops, joined groups, etc. I missed a lot more than I hit when looking for a game and I knew there had to be a better way. So I created this site.

In creating my site I did come across other sites that helped connect players together but they were very hard to find, didn’t market at all, and hard to use. I wanted to create a site gamers would use and enjoy and so far I have gotten very good feedback and adding more features, categories, games and areas all the time.

A site like this would have saved me a lot of time looking for a game back then. Personally I think more people would play games if they could actually find them.

The website officially launched 5-1-09 so it's brand new and I have just started promoting it. I have ramped up my campaigns nationwide to start driving traffic to the site.

The site will only be as good as the people that use it so if you have a game and need more players or starting a new game, go ahead and post a game. It will encourage others to use this as the main hub for connecting gamers together.

10 reasons you should use RPG Game Find

1. Easy to post your game
2. Free of charge
3. Easy to find games by zip code or browsing
4. No signup or registration required
5. Game postings are no more than 3 months old so you always get current games
6. Post multiple games in different categories
7. Site is easy to navigate
8. Site includes Role-play games, board games, miniatures, and fantasy card games.
9. Access to forums
10. New Games looking for players are being added daily

What sets our site apart from the others is:

1. Easier to navigate than the others
2. The ads are up to date
3. Not forum based
4. Not map based
5. Based on newer code, the others are older and outdated.
6. Has a RSS feed
7. Has sections to easily see your state
8. Has Zip code Radius search based on the latest data 
9. Able to post multiple games in different categories
10. Has more categories for different gamers such as Fantasy Card Games, Live Action Role-play, and Miniatures.
11. Free advertising slot on the site
12. We actively market and spread the word about the site

Check it out and enjoy!

http://www.rpggamefind.com/


----------

